#ubuntu-eu 2011-06-21
<YoBoY> hi
<YoBoY> who can change the default page for the ubuntu-CC.org reserved domains ? (exemple http://ubuntu-pm.org/ ) This page needs some corrections
#ubuntu-eu 2011-06-24
<encbladexp> lionel, which services from ubuntu-eu.org are used by ubuntu-fr.org?
